# Rotated crop bug in Develop? (LR5)



## turnstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi all, I think this is pretty consistent...

If I crop a vertical image, and then rotate that crop by 90 degrees by dragging a corner (to get a horizontally cropped region).

If I remain in Develop, navigate to another image, and then back to the cropped image, the crop is reset.

I don't seem to have the same reset problem in Library, or with horizontal images cropped to vertical.

Anybody see this happen? For me it's very reproducible...


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 5, 2013)

Trying to reproduce it here but can't get it in 10 minutes of trying. Have you reset your preferences file?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 5, 2013)

Same as you, Rikk....didn't try for 10 minutes though!

But I've seen several similar posts at the U2U to make me think there's a problem somewhere, but I agree a prefs reset should be tried first.


----------



## turnstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks -- is there a faq on how to perform a prefs reset? (fwiw, I'm Win7 64bit)


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 5, 2013)

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...(or-Trashing-)-the-Lightroom-Preferences-file


----------

